

Tesla has already received an estimated $800M worth of battery orders - ghosh
https://www.yahoo.com/tech/s/tesla-already-received-estimated-800-million-worth-battery-021527137.html

======
Enzolangellotti
The level of commitment behind those orders is literally that of a mailing
list, there is no deposit. That's bad reporting right there.

------
neurosnap
What's the environmental impact of constructing these batteries?

